# Nc-45-50 with Yellow Undertones



## Misshopeful24 (Aug 23, 2008)

What is your favorite or is a great natural eyeshadow colors for those NC-45-50 with yellow undertones? It doesn't matter what make-up line you use but what seems to blow you away color wise...


----------



## L281173 (Aug 27, 2008)

I am an NC50.  I love numerous color families such as blues, greens, purples, oranges, blacks, greys, plums, golds, bronzes, etc..  I have no fear of color whatsoever.  I just don't like pastel shades of green, pink, etc.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 28, 2008)

I use all colors too...But I love Cork, Patina, Mulch or Satin Taupe for a everyday natural look...I normally pair them witn Painterly Paint Pot and Shroom 

I really don't do pastels either...


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 31, 2008)

For a barely any makeup look, I like Soba or Saddle on the lid. Cork is a great blender/prime for me, and I love Espresso or Handwritten lightly as a contour for the outer "v", and Vanilla or Shroom to highlight (or a toned down one could be bamboo).


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 31, 2008)

Im a couple of shades lighter than NC45 but i love Bronze, Satin Taupe, and Temping.  

I would use a lighter color such as melon pigment then Temping on the outer crease, its still neutral but it makes your eyes stand out.


----------



## __nini (Sep 1, 2008)

I was told to blend all 42 & 44 and then 44 & 45, but NC45 is still darker after much tanning. Oh well, my must haves would have to be.

Bamboo. Mulch. Cork. Amber Lights. Twinks. Coppering & Beauty Marked.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmmm.. I am NW45.. can I participate?
I love Soba (my fav neutral highlight), patina (my second fav highlight) Satin Taupe, Saddle, Mulch... wood winked.

But I also love the loud colours.. blues, greens... I'll try anything.

After reading the posts... i want amber lights, bamboo, cork.. oh i want it all!!!


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Sep 3, 2008)

I start off using the Bamboom paint, then I usually put Sable (frost) on top, then in the crease I use Embark...as a highlight, I go with either shroom or ricepaper... That's my basic everyday look... I love Saddle as well...


----------



## Mo96 (Sep 4, 2008)

You can't go wrong with bronze! 

If you're looking for something outside of MAC, I like the HIP duo "Shady".


----------

